# Error: The Visual Basic environment could not be initialized.



## Keisha (Dec 5, 2010)

Hi,

Now whenever I try to open MS Word I receive the following message:

The Visual Basic environment could not be initialized.

From searching online, it seems something's wrong with my normal file.

What do I need to to to correct the file?

Thanks,
Keisha


----------



## DoubleMcLovin (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi, welcome to TSF.

From what I can tell, you are right on the money about that normal file. You will want to start by renaming it.
The file is located in different areas depending on your OS, select the correct one from below and navigate there in explorer.
*Windows XP*
_C:\Documents and Settings\*user name*\Application Data\Microsoft\Templates _
*Windows 7/Vista*
_c:\Users\*user name*\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Templates_

- Right click and rename the file to Normal.dot.bak
- Relaunch Word and post results here


----------



## Keisha (Dec 5, 2010)

Hi DoubleMcLovin,

I appreciate your help. 
With your instructions, I was able to locate the file.
I renamed and relaunched the file but the error is still coming up.

While renaming the file, I noticed there's a yellow exclamation point on it. 
Does this mean anything?

Thanks,
Keisha


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Try Office repair.

Insert Office DVD and run installation, but choose "repair" option.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------

